# Has your new code cycle been released yet?



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

We are still using the 2009 Michigan Plumbing Code, which is based off the 2009 IPC. There are some slight differences but they're virtually the same.

I was told that the 2012 code will be in effect this coming November. And as always, when a new cycle is released, it's time for code update class. What year code book are you following? 2009? 2012?


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

We follow 2012 UPC


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I think we are still following 2009 IPC.

I don't know, nobody tells me anything.

We don't have CE requirements


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

2012 ipc.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

2009 Ipc


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We used the 1995 code until 2005, the it went to 2010, next one will be 2015, I would think


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I found my 2009 MPC book the other day. 2009 is what we're using here in northern michigan.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

johnh said:


> I found my 2009 MPC book the other day. 2009 is what we're using here in northern michigan.


We would be using the same book. Northern Michigan or not.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> We would be using the same book. Northern Michigan or not.


While this is true I know some old inspectors in very rural areas that a guy can still get by with boca code if he wanted to. That's not what we do though.

Wanted to add that I prefer a state inspector. In my experience state inspectors interpret the code in a consistent manner. Local inspectors can interpret the code in all sorts of points of view. I much prefer Bob Kronedykes (sp) interpretation. Incidentally Bob retired recently within the last month or six weeks or so. My inspector became assistant chief and the assistant became the chief inspector.


----------



## lma1 (Feb 14, 2011)

2012 BCPC (BC Plumbing Code) which is based largely on the 2010 NPCC (National Plumbing Code of Canada).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

2003 IPC...
Why is there something wrong with it?:laughing:


----------

